# 13/16 Die Holder



## jlmanatee (Dec 20, 2020)

I've always wanted to make a set of these and this is the first one, specifically for 13/16" diameter dies.  The next one will be double-ended to hold 1" and 1.5" dies.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 21, 2020)

very nice work!
i'm sure you'll make good use of it.


----------



## brino (Dec 21, 2020)

Just this week I was wishing I had a couple of those.......
Nicely done!

-brino


----------

